# How Big?



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiya Folks 
, Im wondering how big that live steam track was at the BTS ? as I am pondering, and investigating building my own elevated track and that seems to be the sice loop I want. 
Thank yall


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ben, 
Sorry, I guess I missed your question. My track measures 30ft x 40ft. 15ft radius seems to take care of all the big stuff.


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you Sir I was thinking it was about that big but just wasnt sure


----------

